# [Guide+Video] How to Play Star Wars Jedi Knight 2 and 3 on Android



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Android gamers today we will learn How to Play Jedi knight 2: Jedi outcast and Jedi knight 3: Jedi Academy on Android.
These excellent GPL ports are brought to us by Beloko Games. Checkout all their great game here in the Google Play Store:

*Recommended System Requirements:*
CPU Quad- Core, Dual-core 1.2Ghz+, equivalent or better.
GPU Adreno 220+, Nvidia Tegra2/3/4, equivalent or better.
Memory 1GB-2GB, Min=512MB.

*PERFORMANCE:*
This game requires a powerful device, at LEAST a dual core device. There will still be some slow down in large areas, but I have still found it to be well playable.
If you find it does not run well enough on your device let me know and I will issue a full refund.

*Instructions:*

1)Install and launch the Jedi Knight app on your Android device. You can start playing right away by downloading the Demo or by transferring the Full game files onto your device.
Jedi Knight II Touch Play Store

2)Download and install Jedi Outcast the game onto your PC. 
Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast is available to buy from Steam: 

3)Find the Jedi Outcast install directory and transfer the assets0.pk3 and
assets1.pk3 files onto your Android device with the USB cable.
Place the files in the default location of /sdcard/Beloko/JK2/FULL/base/

*Default PC directory locations for Jedi Knight, Jedi Outcast:*
By default the Steam version of the game should be located at C:/program files/steam/steam apps/common/Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast/Game data/Base

By default the CD or DVD version of the game should be located at C:/Program Files/lucasarts/Fallout/Star Wars JK II Jedi Outcast/Game data/Base

4)(Optional) You can also use Jedi Outcast mods by downloading and placing the PK3 files onto your Android device in the base folder: Default location @ /sdcard/Beloko/JK2/FULL/base/
Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast Mods:








*Instructions:*

1)Install and launch the Jedi Academy app on your Android device. You can start playing right away by downloading the Demo or by transferring the Full game files onto your device.
Jedi Academy Touch Play Store

2)Download and install Jedi Academy the game onto your PC. 
Jedi Knight : Jedi Academy is available to buy from Steam:

3)Find the Jedi Academy install directory and transfer the assets0.pk3 and
assets1.pk3 files onto your Android device with the USB cable.
Place the files in the default location of /sdcard/Beloko/JK3/FULL/base/

*Default PC directory locations for Jedi Knight 3, Jedi Academy:*
By default the Steam version of the game should be located at C:/program files/steam/steam apps/common/Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy/Game data/Base

By default the CD or DVD version of the game should be located at C:/Program Files/lucasarts/Fallout/Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy/Game data/Base

4)(Optional) You can also use Jedi Academy mods by downloading and placing the PK3 files onto your Android device in the base folder: Default location @ /sdcard/Beloko/JK3/FULL/base/
Jedi Knight 3: Jedi Academy Mods:


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

reserved


----------

